# Is this a Poor Reason for Wishing to Have a Child?



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 30, 2020)

I do not feel that I can handle the responsibility of raising a child, but I do admit that I am curious about how a child would grow and develop if they were constantly exposed to my beliefs and my personality, with my perspective on the world as their moral compass and their guidelines, growing up believing my behavior to be normal and their frame of reference. In summary, I would treat a raising a child as a scientific experiment, to see what type of person they would become, if raised by me.

What does everyone else say about this subject? Is that a poor reason for wishing to have a child?


----------



## Delta Shell 1 (Dec 31, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not feel that I can handle the responsibility of raising a child,



Yeah maybe don't have kids yet homie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 31, 2020)

I question if you can take care of yourself, let alone a kid. I don't want to even imagine all the threads and posts in KCC if you have a kid....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Schneider (Dec 31, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not feel that I can handle the responsibility of raising a child


this kinda gets thrown a lot these days. too casually in fact.

i was a child, you were a child, millenials were children, gen x's were too, and so did everyone, before and after. our parents handled it, and here you are along with other dozens of gen Ys and post millenials self proclaiming themselves not up to the task. to reproduce, successfully passing your genes, on your children and thereafter, this a game that goes beyond humanity. did you realize though that by saying this you just admitted you are an inferior creature to your parents, and generations before them? did you realize my friend, that you just admitted you are of zero biological value, nature's trash, destined to not reproduce and deservedly eliminated?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 31, 2020)

i believe one day you can, but tbh and frankly you need growing up to do, starts by owning /renting your own place. having kid is a hard work

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Francyst (Dec 31, 2020)

Uhh ignoring the fact you literally admit you can't raise a kid  

That's what every parent does even though that's not their reason for having a child. Your reason is pretty shitty, but how bad it is depends on your beliefs and personality. You're religious and honestly a weird guy so... GGs future kid.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2020)

I don't think people really think about reasons to have a child that much  
After all, people can have "good" reasons for having children and raise them horribly


----------



## Yamato (Dec 31, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not feel that I can handle the responsibility of raising a child, but I do admit that I am curious about how a child would grow and develop if they were constantly exposed to my beliefs and my personality, with my perspective on the world as their moral compass and their guidelines, growing up believing my behavior to be normal and their frame of reference. In summary, I would treat a raising a child as a scientific experiment, to see what type of person they would become, if raised by me.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this subject? Is that a poor reason for wishing to have a child?


Part about not feeling up to the task and responsibility are mostly reasonable, but thinking they’re some kind of experiment...


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2020)

Having a child as a scientific experiment is a bad idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 31, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not feel that I can handle the responsibility of raising a child, but I do admit that I am curious about how a child would grow and develop if they were constantly exposed to my beliefs and my personality, with my perspective on the world as their moral compass and their guidelines, growing up believing my behavior to be normal and their frame of reference. In summary, I would treat a raising a child as a scientific experiment, to see what type of person they would become, if raised by me.
> 
> What does everyone else say about this subject? Is that a poor reason for wishing to have a child?


That is a horrible fucking reason to have a child and I kinda wanna fight you now. 

These are living, breathing people with their own thoughts and feelings. Not your fucking experiment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh geez, people feel really strongly about this, huh?

I didn't think it was such a bad reason


----------



## Xel (Jan 2, 2021)

DDJ, think about how _you'd_ feel about being raised like that.

Probably wouldn't be so perplexed about people cutting ties with their family members...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 2, 2021)

Personally, I think you ought to be institutionalized for your own good and the safety of others. If I were confronted with you in reality, I'd move to the other side of the street to avoid you, and ritualistically cleanse myself when I get home.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Solar (Jan 2, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not feel that I can handle the responsibility of raising a child


Many people are not prepared as an individual or a couple, but there are many accidents that are born. One can be unprepared but adjust to having and raising a child successfully. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> but I do admit that I am curious about how a child would grow and develop if they were constantly exposed to my beliefs and my personality, with my perspective on the world as their moral compass and their guidelines, growing up believing my behavior to be normal and their frame of reference.


Assuming they take up all of that, then they will by like you However, I think you ignore that you won't the their sole influence unless you keep them locked up. They will have greater influences in time, and you won't be able to influence them as much the older they become and as they go through society. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> Is that a poor reason for wishing to have a child?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Jan 2, 2021)

That's a horrible reason to have a kid

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2021)

Your life is not the I Am Sam movie.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 2, 2021)

ddj would make a great shounen anime dad

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 3, 2021)

Sunrider said:


> That is a horrible fucking reason to have a child and I kinda wanna fight you now.
> 
> These are living, breathing people with their own thoughts and feelings. Not your fucking experiment.



You are not being serious about that, are you? We have always gotten along well, before now, so I hope that your opinion of me has not worsened in any way.



Pilaf said:


> Personally, I think you ought to be institutionalized for your own good and the safety of others. If I were confronted with you in reality, I'd move to the other side of the street to avoid you, and ritualistically cleanse myself when I get home.



Are _you_ being serious about that? That is a very harsh thing to say; if you and I ever did meet, perhaps you would be surprised at how friendly and amiable I can be.



Gin said:


> ddj would make a great shounen anime dad



Is that a compliment or an insult?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah, treating children as a potential experiment to indulge in has worsened my opinion of you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David (Jan 3, 2021)

Use your values and judgment to weigh it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm really drawing a blank here as to why people feel so strongly against this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 4, 2021)

I swear to God,  all these DDJ threads are going to be getting read out in court one day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Sunrider said:


> Yeah, treating children as a potential experiment to indulge in has worsened my opinion of you.



Is there anything that I can do to improve your opinon of me? Also, did I not say that I do not believe that I could handle the responsibility of raising a child? I was speaking purely hypothetically, which I thought that I made clear in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is there anything that I can do to improve your opinoon of me? Also, did I not say that I do not believe that I could handle the responsibility of raising a child? I was speaking purely hypothetically, which I thought that I made clear in the first post of this thread.


Stop trying to grovel to make people think well of you.  It will happen naturally if you don't have despicable opinions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Stop trying to grovel to make people think well of you.  It will happen naturally if you don't have despicable opinions.



I do not think that my opinions are despicable, nor am I asking anyone here to agree with them, because I know fully well that my opinions are extremely esoteric; I simply wish for other users here to be polite, friendly, and respectful toward me, because I am toward them.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not think that my opinions are despicable,


That's why I'm telling you, because you haven't figured out why you're creeping people out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


> That's why I'm telling you, because you haven't figured out why you're creeping people out.



Again, what is wrong with speaking in hypothetical terms? This entire thread is purely theoretical, so I fail to see any problem with it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Again, what is wrong with speaking in hypothetical terms? This entire thread is purely theoretical, so I fail to see any problem with it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


>



Why are you making that face? All new developments in science and society were radical, extreme, and/or subversive before they were eventually accepted; someone has to ask the difficult questions and push the envelope, or nothing will ever change.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2021)

I shall ask a moderator to close this thread, since it has degraded quite severely. I simply wish to start thought-provoking discussions that encourage critical thinking and invite people to consider new and unusual ideas; is there anything wrong with that?


----------

